# Williams Peep/Kodiak Pro



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anybody here have any experience with a Williams Adjustable Peep sight on a CVA Kodiak Pro?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Williams makes good sights. I have never used one on a muzzleloader but I don't think you can go wrong with them. I have one on my Ruger 10/22 and I love it. Make sure you use a good thread adhesive when installing and sighting them in, as I have had them come loose and fall off while rabbit hunting. I think a good peep is the next best thing to a red dot or 1 power scope. I can't stand regular Iron sights that sit further up on the barrel after trying a peep. I think it is a good choice, and I will most likely put a peep on my next ML.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks lehi. My problem seems to be that the sight sits too low on the barrel. I have it adjusted as high as it will go and I'm still shooting low. Just wondering if anybody else has had this problem.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

file the front sight down. Or get a shorter one.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes a lower front sight will fix this problem. Try giving williams or maybe even Midway USA a call and see if they can help you out. Like I said, I have never had an ML with a peep, but I do have a .270 with a peep and had to get a higher front sight because it shot too high. 

Good luck! Btw, did you buy the peep sight as a set with both the rear and front sight? Or did you just buy peep itself and not with a front sight?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I just purchased the rear sight hoping that it would work, but looks like I'm going to have to go replace the front too.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Thanks guys, I just purchased the rear sight hoping that it would work, but looks like I'm going to have to go replace the front too.


That is what would usually have to be done. Your stock front sights are the correct height for the stock rear sight, that sits further up on the barrel. Good luck! Hope you get it shooting good!


----------

